# Missing my Jack



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

At 10:47pm this evening it will be six weeks since my beautiful Jack went to sleep.

I miss him so much, each day I search the house for him, each day I call his name and each day my heart breaks as I remember he is not here anymore.

I wish he was still here with me, he is my best friend.

I love him with all my heart, and always will.

I hope he is happy, and has made many friends at the Bridge, I hope he is well and no longer has kidney disease.

On my dads facebook someone asked him 'If he had a magic window he could look out of and see anything he would like to, what would he see?' my dad replied 'I would look out of the window and see my dog Jack, running happy and well.

I wish that too, I wish for him to be well. Love him always and forever xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww so sorry, know what its like tho


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

hugs

I'm just like you...in 4 days at 6.15pm will be 17 months since I said goodbye to my angel. So at least we dont have to worry about forgetting them do we. I always used to worry it would be like replacing Nelson, or forgetting Nelson if I got another dog. But it was the opposite...mad me realise just how unique and special was, and how no dog will ever reaplce him. There is a place in my heart that is only for him.
And I am so glad I have my little Bella now. Even though I am not actually home now (I am abroad), i get updates of her, and photos...and makes me so excited to go home at Christmas to see her.

But no matter what, whether I got another dog or not...Nelson will always be with me, as he has made me who I am today. He is sitll on my desktop, still on my mobile phone, still framed on our walls - always will be.

It's having loved them so much, that makes this so painful...and I am aure you loved Jack more than anything. But remember, it is the ones left behind who feel the pain. So you musn't worry about your Jack.

hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

LauraJayne said:


> At 10:47pm this evening it will be six weeks since my beautiful Jack went to sleep.
> 
> I miss him so much, each day I search the house for him, each day I call his name and each day my heart breaks as I remember he is not here anymore.
> 
> ...


I know how you are feeling right now Laura. It will pass eventually and be happy knowing he is free from pain and sickness and he had a great life with you.

Dont dwell, he would not have wanted that.....Run free Jack x


----------



## LauraJayne (Jun 7, 2010)

Feeling awful.

I just want him here.

6 weeks have gone now and on Monday I came home from work to see that mum had cleared away his things.

His bowls are no longer waiting in the kitchen.

His bed is no longer in the living room.

His toys are no longer scattered around the house.

He's gone.

Apparently my cousin was coming round - first time we've had any family around since and mum cleared everything away so she wouldn't ask questions.

I don't give a damn. I'm really hurt about it.

Packing away his things are a big step, I wasn't ready for it. I didn't want them just picked up and stuffed into a black bin bag without even discussing it.

I have wept and wept. I thought she threw them out, I searched the bins but then I found the black bin bag in the garage. Not in the rubbish, just amongst things. All just stuffed in a black bin bag! Like it was rubbish.

I took out his blanket, which still has his hair on it and smells like him, and a few more toys (I already put his favourite in my room) and his old collar was there, (not the one he went to sleep in, that is still on the sideboard). I have took them and put them and some other things in a box in my room.

That's all he is now. 2 boxes and a bin bag. A box of dust, a box of stuff and a bin bag of things.

I am aching. Physically aching.


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

LauraJayne said:


> Feeling awful.
> 
> I just want him here.
> 
> ...


My heartfelt empathy and sympathy as it's nothing short of cruel the heartbreak that losing our beloved pet(s) brings.

Your mother did what she deemed best and perhaps she feels it was time to take that step of the 'next stage' by removing Jack's belongings from the home.

But 2 boxes and a bin bag is NOT all Jack is, he is your beloved pet that brought you so much joy and love over the years, his memories are and will be vibrant amongst you and all the others that loved him. He is and will always be alive in your HEART and MIND and someday you will see him again.

...Everything on earth has a time and sadly this was Jack's time.

I do fully understand having lost my beloved pet prematurely 5 months ago to a RTA.

The loss will always be with you but the advent of time will lessen the pain.

God Bless Jxx


----------

